# Damm Micosoft!!!!



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

It's getting to were I don't even want to turn on my PC anymore. Damm Micosoft is just forcing there carp on you.
Went to get on the PC and the whole screen on it changed for the worse. Can't find anything.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Are you running Vista?


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Scrap it, get a Mac


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

If you're running XP, there's a 'restore' function that supposedly undoes the last update and returns the computer to its previous configuration. I don't know if it works, I've never tried it.

As for buying a Mac, only if I'm forced into it. I'd take a look at Linux O/S first.

Les


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Not running visa

George, I would but I just got this one about two years ago


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to use the 'Restore' function a number of times with my previous computer (finally updated to a beast that is merely two years old this summer - old beast was almost a full decade old). 

The 'Restore' function helps - to a point.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

The problem with Microsoft is Microsoft....

The restore option is an option...turning off auto updates is another.

Good Luck...Linux is a a happy comprimise, as well as virtual drives...


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless you install ubuntu linux and everything works out of the box (or you *nix savy), its not really ready for mainstream yet (someone make a damn gui enviroment that runs like Mac OSX (osx is a freebsd(unix/linux) variant lol). 

(once u figure out what programs you want to run, the program might dictate what computer/operating system you must run) 
anyway 

(remember, everything breaks regardless of what I say below) 

If you want a computer that plainly works and your not savy enough to fix it: 
Get a Mac with OSX 

If you want something easy to use but will blow up on you without you doing anything wrong (yet my windows xp is very stable, but I don't visit a lot of websites I am not suppose to go to, or install anything fishy): 
Get Microsoft XP (even though I heard windows 7 is very good, Ill make that decision myself very soon), stay away from vista, it is problems in a box 

If you want a computer you want to toy with and want a free operating system, install linux, flavor ubuntu! (and have lots of time to tinker with drivers and texted based configuration scripts, unless your lucky and the computer knows how to run all your hardward, lol) 

All my servers at work run debian linux, as stable as it gets. We code on linux, Do business on Windows XP, and Design on Mac OSX (and I am in charge of all of them, along with programming embedded devices)


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Andrew,

Thanks for taking time to post your thoughts. My son keeps telling me that Linux is so great, but he's not exactly a treasury of good advice, either, even though he went to school. Computer school.

I am of the generation that was awed by Univac. I still secretly worry that 'they' are lying: Yes, there is too a combination of key-presses that will kill my computer. I suspect that because as I'm typing along, sometimes my fingers hit the empty interstices between four keys, and things get sort of tense for a minute until I get rid of the dropdowns, assure it that No, I don't want to embed in hypertext, (whatever that is) nor surf the net. I just want to continue typing unmolested. What I need for such situations is an MS popup that reads: "What the **** was *that* all about? Go back to what you were doing? y/n.'

The thing is--that I really didn't want to mention on the board--I _loathe_ Apple Co. It goes back to the days when the II, A & E were hot. I had trouble and innocently called Apple for assistance and got a list of books I should buy. I bought one, and it was so poorly organized, so jargon-filled and so unreadable that I gave up and took it to the store where I bought it. The store couldn't fix it and sent it to Chicago. I was w/o for about 3 months.

I wrote a letter expressing dissatisfaction and got a reply that only can be described as arrogant. No more of those for me, even if MS does own 49%. I understand they're great machines now.

Les


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I think these operating systems get "gummed up" over time. And the pre-loaded computers are the worst. My son builds or major overhauls his computer is own computer every year or so. His never have problems


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I do reload my windows pc evey 1/2-1 year for the same reason, I also dont use any type of virus/malware protection, why, because it slows my pc down horribly. 

I do backup my stuff regularly, expecting anything to fail at anytime, so far this has worked for me. (for at least 4 years now)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Things do get "gummed up" in Windows over time-fragmented files and such. That's why I re-format my drive every 18 months to two years. Works for me!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Bob,

I'm glad you brought that up. I just got a 'free' notice from Avria, the antivirus I run on this computer, offering to do a test to see if my root log(?) and some 220 other items were infested with broken lines of code. So I ran it and it did about 20, and straightened those out, presumably, then informed me I had to buy the full program to finish cleaning up my computer. This little trick makes me enjoy running their freeware even more.







I have heard also that periodically dumping XP and reloading it will cure a lot of slowness problems. I pay a guy to do that once every couple of years.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Andrew & Gary:

Looks like I should've run to the end of the thread before replying.

I don't have any issues with speed other than IE8 seems awfully slow to 'hit' when I'm on the web. For what I do, I have an abundance of RAM. The only 'big' program I have is an EA games latest version of Red Alert, and it goes as fast as I want.

Les


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Les, Apple is A LOT different that it was in those days. Customer service is great. The whole company has been "under new management" for the last 10 years. 

Last week, we took a MacBook to the Apple Store because the trackpad button would occasionally act funny. It was fine in the store, but the tech identified the problem immediately. The battery (which is right beneath the trackpad) was a little swollen. Even though it was 2 years old, he replaced it on the spot. Now the button doesn't stick and the battery is brand new and has quite a bit better life.


----------

